# Weight Difference B/t 2005 And 2007 25rss & Other Things



## CaberMJ (May 29, 2007)

Hi Folks, I'm new here and I'm investigating a possible purchase of a 25RS-S (new or used). This board has been a tremendous source of information, thank you.

In particular, I'm trying to decide whether to buy new or to buy a used 2005 25RS-S. Much to my surprise, the reported dry weight of the 2005 is 4655 lbs versus the 5370 lbs of a 2007 model. GVWR appears to have increased from about 6000 lbs for the 2005 model to about 7000 lbs for the 2007 model.

I would appreciate some insight into the following:

1) Searching this site suggests that the axles were changed resulting in the increased GVWR. Is that correct?

2) Is the 700 lb difference in dry weight attributable solely to the axle change? If not, were there other changes resulting in the weight difference (i.e. would we be giving up some new feature by purchasing the 2005)? Is that weight difference real or just a change in the way Keystone reported dry weight?

3) We'll be towing with a 2000 Silverado 1500 (5.3L, 3.7, tow package = 8200 lb towing capacity). Is the difference in weight a good reason to go with the lighter 2005 model?

4) We might have an issue with our sloped driveway. Does the 2007 model sit higher than the 2005?

5) Any other differences between the 2007 and 2005 models that we should consider in making our purchasing decision?

Many thanks!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The only difference in dry weight between the two is due to keystones reporting of said dry weight.
The 2007 model does have larger fresh, black, and grey tanks than the 2005 does. other than that, no real changes to speak of.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The newer ones also have the cabinet in the queen bed slide. It adds a lot to your storage. The shelve added to the slide is also a nice little touch. I myself would go new because the bigger tanks are a big thing!

Doubt the '07 is different from the '05 in ride height. As far as the driveway is concerned it is probably one of those things you try out. It isn't really the slope it is the change in slope that gets you. Try it out and if it doesn't make it ,you will have to do the axle flip.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I have the sme tv but tow a 2003 27 RBS the ready to camp weighs about #5500. It pulls the tt easily. I just put the 3.73s in and it made a huge difference. If you run at least mid grade gas when towing I think you'll be happier also.
Bob


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Keystone made several changes mid-year 2005 including the axle change, more cabinets, a different microwave oven, and reportedly different floor decking (5/8 vs 1/2 or 3/4 vs 5/8" or something like that...)

Our 23RS was almost dead-on to what Keystone said the weight would be, and we got the "before the changes" version. When we get our new 28RSDS, the first thing we'll do again will be to head to the scales to see if Gilligan has been up to any of his hijinks.


----------



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

Hello:

We just purchased an '05 25RSS and went out this weekend for the first time. We were VERY happy we had lower weight because we just love having an easy time towing. Life is too short to stress out about adding an extra cooler of beer due to the weight!









Yes, there are some key differences mentioned here and for more detail go to keystone's site. Click on Specifications and at the very bottom of the page you will find the spec sheets for prior model years.

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs

In short the differences are:

'05 weighs less than the '07
'05 has smaller bunks (28 x 74). '07 are a bit wider (34 x 74)
'05 does not have the cabinets or shelf in the queen bed area like the '07
'05 has smaller grey/black tanks (28 gal black/grey vs. 40 for the '07). Do you dry camp a lot or camp w/ hookups? Larger tanks would be nice if you dry camp a lot.
Same fresh water tanks (50 gal) and propane tanks.
'07 is taller. '05 is 9'11" high and '07 is 10' 3" high

The key is to figure out how you will use it. We dry camp once a year which is Memorial Day weekend. It was HEAVEN and our battery lasted, we didn't run out of water and we even showered! We were used to much smaller tanks, so the larger tanks were great for us and worked like a charm.

We did not plan to buy used but we knew the previous owner and ours only had about 200 miles on it. Had we not stumbled into ours, we would have bought a new one but we would have paid about $5,000 more for it.

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## CaberMJ (May 29, 2007)

Great info, everybody. Thanks!

Looks like it will be new for us. We value many of the differences noted above and it sounds like the impact of the weight difference will not be that bad. If it is, well, then that will be yet another reason to upgrade the TV, which we will probably do in a couple of years anyway.

Happy camping!


----------

